# Product placement by handgun manufacturers in TV and Movie productions?



## Gebirgsjäger (May 3, 2010)

Just wondering. Do handgun manufacturers pay money to have there prodcuts shown in popular TV shows or movies? Examples would be:

HK with the HK USP Compact that Kiefer Sutherland is swinging around in most of the "24" episodes which seems to be Jack Bauers weapon of choice 
OR
Walther with the P99 in the Brosnan Bonds (in Tomorrow Never Dies he actually picks it up and says "ah, the new Walther").

Or is it most of the time creativity and random by the creators?

Thought this discussions adds a different flavor to the forum!


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I think it is a little of both.

Where Hollywood gets its guns | Movies | EW.com


----------



## Viper (Jul 6, 2009)

I only watch one TV show, but in that one, I appreciate that the NCIS Agents carry SIG's , because that what the real NCIS uses. I've never seen "24", but I can understand the preference of an HK. I have an HK c 45, and it's one of my favorite pistols.


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

*I would venture to say the people who put the shows together look at the real life counterparts and they will use what ever the for real agencies use in order to make the programs as realistic as possible. I know I have seen several S&W's in law and order programs and I think during the years they were shown on TV the atual agencies used these. I think some of the newer progras used Glocks in order to correspond etc.:smt1099*


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

It appears that the movie producers also like having hammers on guns.

It seems a lot of the guns on TV & in Movies all have hammers.

Why ? I'm not sure - for dramatic effect I'd guess.

:smt1099


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Hammers? 
I've seen a number of Glocks....


Lateck,


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

A good site for researching "what gun was that" in the movies...

Main Page - imfdb :. guns in movies :. movie guns :. the internet movie firearms database


----------



## Gebirgsjäger (May 3, 2010)

nice link, thanks. That is also a good one for fans of th "24":

Weapons used by Jack Bauer - Wiki 24: The premier source for complete episode, season, and character guides


----------

